# Audi A6 2.5 TDI AKE automatic to manual swap how to recode?



## michasso (Dec 19, 2009)

i've got problem with coding, how to code AKE ECU, ESP ABS, can? from automatic to manual? i also remove quattro so what with abs esp?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Interesting. Have you transplanted it in to something?
I'll have a look for the coding for you tomorrow if I can get my PC working.


----------



## michasso (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

at first i've got ASB 2.5tdi and when the motor broke down i decided to buy another unfall auto with AKE motor tiptronic and quattro and i can't instal quattro so decided to remove automatic. can i remove quatro coding in esp\abs ecu?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hmm not sure. What year is the car?


----------



## michasso (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

2000


----------



## michasso (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (michasso)*

i've got: ( 2.5 tdi, automatic quattro)
ECU: soft coding 01016, WSC 01368
instruments: soft coding: 00160, wsc 30109
ESP\ABS: 06257 WSC 02325
anybody have got coding for manual without quattro?


_Modified by michasso at 11:36 AM 1-4-2010_


----------

